# Slip clutch didn't slip...



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

My son was shredding and ran over a broken fence post and locked the shredder down. The slip clutch didn't slip, what did. I'm new to the forum so this may not be the correct thread to post this question. JD 5105 tractor with 6' mowhawk rotary cutter.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

If you are lucky there is a shear bolt that has sheared.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If nothing else gave way, your tractor's clutch slipped.


----------



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> If you are lucky there is a shear bolt that has sheared.


I'm never lucky...lol


----------



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

sixbales said:


> If nothing else gave way, your tractor's clutch slipped.


How bad would this be? I'm not sure how long it was slipping before he got the PTO disengaged.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

How bad would this be?

Who knows? You haven't explained yet what works and what doesn't. So the mower locked up. Then what? The tractor quit? The tractor kept running with PTO engaged, the mower and driveshaft were stopped? The mower is working again? The mower is busted? The tractor PTO is working? It's not working? It turns now and won't stop? What problem are you trying to diagnose here?


----------



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

Fedup said:


> How bad would this be?
> 
> Who knows? You haven't explained yet what works and what doesn't. So the mower locked up. Then what? The tractor quit? The tractor kept running with PTO engaged, the mower and driveshaft were stopped? The mower is working again? The mower is busted? The tractor PTO is working? It's not working? It turns now and won't stop? What problem are you trying to diagnose here?


I hadn't evaluated what all is working or not yet. I was looking for some direction as to what I needed to look for. The tractor kept running with PTO engaged. It seems to drive fine, the PTO will engage at low rpms and Rev up to speed with tractor rpms. But when I load the mower down in thick grass it looks like it's slowing down and not cutting as well.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Check the adjustment of the slip clutch. I had to adjust the slip clutch on my brush hog this year for the first time. It would slow down in thick tall grass that I have cut for years with no slippage.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If the slip clutch "didn't slip" before, it's not slipping now. If you have something slipping it's in the tractor. 

Mother Deere made several changes to the PTO handle/linkage arrangement on the 5000 series tractors so there are a variety of them out there. I can't tell you specifically how to adjust whichever version you have, but I will ask how does the handle "feel" now when engaging the PTO as opposed to how it felt before? No doubt the disc has lost some life, but if the force required to push the handle over center is less than it was earlier, you may well get by with an adjustment. Depending on how long it ran before being disengaged or shut down may have a bearing on how much life is left in it. Certainly try to adjust it and see how that goes.


----------



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

Fedup said:


> If the slip clutch "didn't slip" before, it's not slipping now. If you have something slipping it's in the tractor.
> 
> Mother Deere made several changes to the PTO handle/linkage arrangement on the 5000 series tractors so there are a variety of them out there. I can't tell you specifically how to adjust whichever version you have, but I will ask how does the handle "feel" now when engaging the PTO as opposed to how it felt before? No doubt the disc has lost some life, but if the force required to push the handle over center is less than it was earlier, you may well get by with an adjustment. Depending on how long it ran before being disengaged or shut down may have a bearing on how much life is left in it. Certainly try to adjust it and see how that goes.


The handle does feel softer when engaging the PTO. I'll see if I can find some info on how to adjust. Thanks.


----------



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> Check the adjustment of the slip clutch. I had to adjust the slip clutch on my brush hog this year for the first time. It would slow down in thick tall grass that I have cut for years with no slippage.


I looked at the slip clutch and it was rusted together. I've got it apart. I'm going to buff it up with a wire brush and see if it will work. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

By what I see in the parts list for a 5105 it looks like there is an adjustment turnbuckle in a rod somewhere along the left floor plate. Probably a good starting point. I would try adjusting it until the handle is almost too hard to push forward, but make sure the pto stub shaft can still turned by hand when the handle is in the disengaged position. The harder it is to push, the more pressure it puts on the disc, but get it too tight and you risk it being slightly engaged where it won't stop when turned off. If you can turn the shaft by hand, it should be alright.


----------



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

I was able to adjust the PTO clutch rod and get it to work. Thank you to all that replied.


----------

